# new to turkey advice and tips



## fishintechnician

Hey guys I plan on turkey hunting this spring as i recently got some new land/areas to hunt that are loaded with birds.....had two seperate ocasions bow hunting where i saw 20+ birds at one time. And saw or heard birds almost everytime in these woods. The thing is I have never hunted these birds, how do I go about hunting them. Do I need decoys? I know i'll need calls but what kind? Im trying to figure out as much as I can early that way Ill be ready come april. Also how should I set up on birds? The properties that htese birds are on are quite expansive with not alot of open/grass areas. Just have no clue where to start and figured some of the experts on here could help out.

Thanks alot
Anson


----------



## fakebait

Turkey hunting is magical.
1. learn the basic calls. You have box, slate and diaphram calls. Each has it own use but all will get the job done. You can go on line to hear and practice the birds calls. Just do not over call. Less is best for newbie.
2. The big flocks you see now are winter groups that will break away to smaller groups by spring. A Flock can wander and feed over a large area over a day. The spring groups look for a denser cover for nesting to hide from predators. I have seen winter groups in the hundreds.
3. About a month before season hit the property before daybreak and listen for birds on roost. Hang back and keep hiden. Scope out their activity with binoculars and make notes of roosting area flydown areas, feeding areas and Gobler stut lanes. I know guys that call to birds at this time to help locate them but; this also has a tendency to educate the birds as well. It can make it allot harder to bring a old bird in come season openner. Jakes are allot dummer, they will come in on string.
4. Head to toe camo which includes face netting and gloves. If you wear glasses do not set up into the sun. The glass reflection will just send the birds away. Try to set up a ambush point near the flydown areas that you can work the birds into you before they can group up. A Gobler will hardly ever leave a group of hens for one he don't see. If they make it to groups you'll have to wait untill later in morning to bring a bird in after the hens head for nesting or show no interest. They seem to start breaking away after 9am thru noon. a few of my birds were shot just before noon. 
5. Decoys have worked for me. I never have shot a bird without decoys. A hen and jake decoy has worked fine for me. I would also consider a seat or pad for sitting on with a large tree at your back if using your shotgun. If using a bow or crossbow I would suggest a ground blind to help conceal any movements. I have blinked my eyes and had birds take off running. Their greatest asset are their eyes. So once you spot them they can see you as well. This is the hardest time of the hunt trying not move.
6. What ever you chose as a weapon make sure you know its limits as well as your own. Practice your calling, Scout your areas well. Most of all keep it simple and do not try to move on birds. I have owned land that only I hunted so I thought until one day I tried to move on some birds and almost got my head blown off. You never know whats out there so always treat it as there is a hunter behind every bush and tree.

This was just some basics to get started with I'm sure there will be allot more and better advice coming!


----------



## firstflight111

fishintechnician said:


> Hey guys I plan on turkey hunting this spring as i recently got some new land/areas to hunt that are loaded with birds.....had two seperate ocasions bow hunting where i saw 20+ birds at one time. And saw or heard birds almost everytime in these woods. The thing is I have never hunted these birds, how do I go about hunting them. Do I need decoys? I know i'll need calls but what kind? Im trying to figure out as much as I can early that way Ill be ready come april. Also how should I set up on birds? The properties that htese birds are on are quite expansive with not alot of open/grass areas. Just have no clue where to start and figured some of the experts on here could help out.
> 
> Thanks alot
> Anson


not to be debby downer most birds dont winter the same place the hang in the spring... best thing i can tell you is sit still dont move...learn your calls ..dont over call let the birds set the pace ..if they call a lot you call a lot ..and some big toms will take what seams like for ever to come in ..and some will run you over to get to you ..you can kill toms with out a decoy..

sent you a pm


----------



## Bad Bub

I feel that if your hunting in large fields and open areas then a decoy can be some help. But if it's mostly wooded and visability is short go without. If a turkey is in the woods, it knows it's going to have to get closer to the call to see the "hen". If the call is coming from a wide open field, that turkey knows it should see the hen from alot further distance. If he doesn't see her, many times they'll hang up or turn and run. They're not dumb birds and this has been a good rule of thumb in my experience. Good luck! It's addicting!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishintechnician

thanks for all the input keep in coming.....what shot do you guys use.....and choke?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Find the birds the night before or realy early in the morning. About an hour before light sneak in their with 3 things. 
1.shotgun
2.locator call
3.mouth call
This is all you need. Find where they are roosting and most people don't know this but the hens will roost in a differnt tree then the gobblers and the hens will stay in the tree longer. If you can find the hens tree then the gobblers will be close. Set up as close to the tree as you can by being silent and wait. Do not call. The gobblers will sneak right up to you and try to get where the hens are landing all you'll have a close shot.


----------



## Mushijobah

4-6 shot and xtra full choke for me. If hes coming in keep the calling to a minimum and make it soft!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Get an actual turkey load. 3-31/2'' is what we use. If you get an after market choke you can slam them at 60 yards no problem


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

Pattern you gun extensively.


----------



## Bad Bub

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Pattern you gun extensively.


Absolutely! Know where that gun is hitting. It will save alot of heart aches down the road.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snook

Being a beginner listen to some "real hen" sounds either from video's or Cd's. Learn some turkey talk(right sequence of calling). Most call TOO much and TOO loud. You don't need to sound like a pro but having the right sequence of calling will help tremendously. Use the call that you can use the best. Mouth calls are tough to master for most. Slates and boxes are probably the easiest. Be patient and limit your movement. Move your eyes and not your head...trust me they will bust you in a heartbeat. Pattern that gun and know your limits. They are tough birds to kill! Don't try to get too close to them...if they bust you you"ll have NO CHANCE to call him in. Birds act differently everyday so stick with it. One day he may gobble his head off and not come and tomorrow he gobbles and comes in a running. Making your chances count is the difference between and unfilled tag or a bird in the back of your truck


----------



## fishintechnician

thanks guys im going to be looking for some calls/decoys soon what type do you guys like? The gun I plan on using will only tkae 2 3/4 loads so that what ill have to go with, do they make an actual turkey load in 2 3/4? also the gun is not camo (it has a matte finish) does it have to be? I may try and get a few of you pros to accompany me if any one would be interested. Don't know where you all are but i will be hunting in union and marion county and possibly morgan/athens counties. Again thanks for all the info guys


----------



## T-180

The 2 3/4" will work, but you will not have the density of shot or the long range. Pattern it with different loads to see what works. I use an 870 w/ 2 3/4" chambers & Federal 5's are the best I've tried. Not comfortable past 35 yards (absolute max) , but am planning on trying different chokes this year. Mine is an old wingmaster with the gloss finish so you're one up on me, but I've gotten a couple birds with my gun.
Use the calls that work best for you, not what works for others. My son is pretty good with mouth calls, but I suck. Box & slates for me & I have tried a ton of them.
PM me if you want to get together & talk about turkeys & the upcoming season.
T


----------



## Bad Bub

fishintechnician said:


> thanks guys im going to be looking for some calls/decoys soon what type do you guys like? The gun I plan on using will only tkae 2 3/4 loads so that what ill have to go with, do they make an actual turkey load in 2 3/4? also the gun is not camo (it has a matte finish) does it have to be? I may try and get a few of you pros to accompany me if any one would be interested. Don't know where you all are but i will be hunting in union and marion county and possibly morgan/athens counties. Again thanks for all the info guys


I use an 870 with a wood stock and matte finished blued barrel. I shot 2 3/4 copper plated lead remington turkey loads in #5. Send them through a remingtong extra full extended turkey choke that i bought of the rack at dick's and my comfortable range is at 40 yrds. I've killed most of my birds within 20 yrds. Never needed a follow up. The "little" shells will do the job as long as you pattern your gun and know what your comfortable range is. I've thought about dipping my gun in camo but i can't say that i've ever been busted because of the color of my gun..... it's usually just one of my idiot manuvers that ruins the morning. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishintechnician

ok guys thanks alot im going to start looking at gear soon and seeing what chokes i can find for my gun then start shootin to patern it. T180 i may take you up on your offer, anything i can do to cut my learning curve would be great. thanks guys


----------



## fakebait

As well as picking our brains there is a ton of turkey hunting info available on line. Videos, recorded calls and equipment advice. Like any sport you can go broke buying everything you think you need. I prefer a slate call myself. I carry 2 slates, 1 box call. I use all of them because they each have their own tone quality. I feel it also helps to confuse a big old tom when he hears multiple birds in one area. But with that being said I have one slate that always seals the deal. Every bird I have downed was using this one call. When you over work an area the birds will know when you get there. They will start to associate your closing of a vehicle door to a hunter coming in to their back yard and start being more alert for movement.Learn to close all doors softly if your within 200 yards of where you will set up. I set my decoys at 20 paces from where I will be seated so when they are by the decoys I know they will be in safe range for my gun


----------



## Snook

You don"t need to do anything fancy to your gun. You could buy some cheap camo tape and apply it in various spots. The matte finish is very helpful in sunny conditions. As far as loads shoot what works best out of your gun. I personally love the heavy shot although it is expensive. IMOP lead does not compare to this stuff. If you roll a few birds you'll wish you were using the heavy shot...it hits harder and carry's more energy down range. They say it's like using two shot sizes larger then lead. So heavy shot #7's should hit like lead shot#5's. And being your using a 2 3/4 in shell your gonna have a lot more pellets with the #7 heavy shot. I've shot a lot of turkeys and I can tell you heavy shot is the bomb on these birds! But again make sure you pattern your gun and know it's limits. As a rule the HS usually patterns better too.My 3 1/2in 12ga with supermax choke tube(Indian Creek) with #5 HS is good to 60yds. I have shot a few at this range and many never even flutter!


----------



## fishintechnician

ok guys check my gun and it will use 3 in, it is a ithaca m87 but im having a hard time finding a choke for it any suggestions? this may help a few of you with load recomendations as well.....was shopping online today, didnt buy anything but found alot of cool stuff, I guesse i will be making a cabelas trip within a month or two


----------



## fish4wall

fishintechnician i'd wait till the deer and turkey expo march 16th-18th http://www.deerinfo.com/ohiohome.asp
i always find good deals there. good luck this spring


----------



## T-180

Good point, Scott ....... head to the deer/turkey expo and get pretty much everything you need. Take plenty of cash & get there early. Afternoon gets so crowded you can barely walk up & down the aisles. Plenty of call makers where you can try them right there before you buy.


----------



## fish4wall

i love that show..i call it the hillbilly expo!!!


----------



## fishintechnician

would love to make it but that is my aniversary and i will be out of town, have never made the show and would love to go but the wife would be pretty upset....even more then when i start spending money on the turkey gear!!!


----------



## fishintechnician

I just poseted in the guns and ammo forum to see what i can dig up about choke tubes, check it out and you will get an idea of what im goin gthrough trying to find a choke for this gun


----------



## fishintechnician

Hey guys.... i got a turkey choke on the way!!! Was alot of work but i found a site called allaboutshooting.com and clark bush is the site owner and operator. I emailed him directly and through several emails and sending him one of my chokes he found a compatible choke for my gun and even a skeet choke and full choke for it. Was really helpfull. If you are looking for any kind of shooting supplies, or if you have a shooting related question visit his site.

Over the next few weeks I'll be getting the rest of the gear for the upcoming season and hopefully will kill my first bird come spring


----------



## weasel

i use 2 slate and 1 glass call . a box call is a good call to start out with and the slate and glass calls are easy to learn to use to . the mouth calls are alot harder to master as it is kind of hard to get use to it with out choking or gagging on it. if you can get use to it you can be hands free calling. the main thing is once you hear the bird coming dont call unless it hangs up. i call very agressively and loud to get them fired up and i use the2 slate and glass calls it makes them think it is 3 different birds. i also use the 2 3/4 and have a back up shot in 3 inch. i am not a big decoy user only in fields some people use them all the time and swear by them. the main thing is dont move when they are coming in at all get your gun up on your knee and be ready to shoot, at close range aim at the base of there neck as i have missed them aiming for the head if they are out at 20 to 40 yards aim for the head good luck this season as you are in for a fun time when you hear that turkey gooble your hair will stand up on the back of your neck.


----------



## longshot

If I had it to do over, I'd learn mouth calls and a box call. That's what I've had the most luck with. A couple locators and a gobble call to throw them off at times. Decoys are good if you're hunting fields. A good hen decoy will get you thru most situations.


----------



## Walter Adkins

I will add my cent worth here. You can get old big bird by just patterning him. If you have the time just listen to where he goes each day. I have taken almost every turkey after 10, only because I know where he will end up. But calling one in is a blast and I do not pass up that thrill unless I know where he will be later in the day. 

As for guns. I have used the same gun since I took my first turkey way back there. Man I do not feel old but seems I have had a lot of springs and fall turkey hunts fall behind me. Oh yea the gun, I have a 870 16ga that shots 2 3/4 shells through. For every I have shot Winchester shells in 4 or 6 for my turkeys. But last year I patterned some Fionchi nickle plated 5 shot and wow it works great in my old gun. Know your pattern and limit of that pattern and do not go beyond that. I know 40 yards is my max and have always stuck to that. 

As for calls. Start out with only two and learn them. And less is usally more. Great advice already given about calls. 

One last thing. Just because old boss gobler stopped sounding off does not mean he stopped coming.


----------



## HuntnTky

Over the years I've learned that persistance and patience pays when trying to get an OLD Gobbler. 
The hardest birds I ever hunted were old, public land gobblers, that lived in the mountains around Pa. THOSE Old boys have seen it all and can be one tough nut to crack.


----------



## tadluvadd

i hear alot of folks here telling u to use a certain shot size.truth is it depends on ur gun and choke.so buy some diff shells and shoot them at diff yds to see how they do.id start off with 6 s if ur using tungstun type shot then work ur way down to 4shot.u dont need a thousand bucks to turkey hunt.good and full camo though.ive killed over a dozen birds with no dec.and be aware there are times when ive spooked birds with them.as far as calling it really depends on the birds.main thing is use a call that u are comfy and good with,then move on to others.if one awnsers,and is gobbling his butt off,i usually wait a min,then call once more to let him know im still there but am not comming.as in nature the hens go to the toms.then if hes comming i shut up because that tom will knows exactly what tree or fence post ect ur aginst.also be alert as alot of times toms come in silentwithout the first gooble,be in a postion u can shoot from alot of directions.be careful of ur movements as they can pick up the slightest.good luck


----------



## turkeyt

Since this is your first time out for turkey you may want to get a cheap doghouse blind and a couple decoys. You are getting a late start on trying to get a heads up on these birds. It takes quite a bit of turkey time in the woods to even think you got them figured out. Take this statement as fact: Every turkey hunt is different and experience sometimes is not enough. If you get out and use a blind and set up on the edge of a field where scouting shows birds use that area that is the place to be. Those type of fields will be good until the grass gets too high. Put your decoys out about 25yds. and sit in there and call sparingly about every 20 minutes. Put your blind at the edge of a tree line or just inside the woods where you can see. If there is a gobbler in the area he will spot your decoys. When the grass gets too high then you need to move to areas along old hull roads and mowed areas. Use your day in the woods to move and scout for the next day and don't get discouraged at 8:30 and go home. The birds don't and neither should you. Stay out and work hard and learn by listening and sneaking around. You will learn alot if you stay out and you are a good woodsman. If you get a turkey coming, let him come and keep your cool and don't blink. You can tell if he gets that oh crap feeling and then you have about 2 seconds to make the shot. Do not try to shoot beyond your guns range or you will be wondering what the heck did i do wrong. Just take it easy and study and learn each time you go out. Remember those turkeys will educate you and make you look bad. Just keep working and you will be successful in time. Remember this also: turkeys do not like to get wet and when it rains they will hang around old roads, clearcuts and fields. I think they stay out of the woods because they get a double shot of water. This from rain and water falling from the trees leaves. After a rain, head for the areas mentioned above because you will find them there. If you are out late in the morning and here a bird gobbling, try to determine which direction he is heading and get on your horse. If he is sounding off good you can stay up with him and not call. Try to circle and get in front of him and then set up. If you can't catch or circle him, try to get close enough to hit him with a set of scolding calls and let him know your mad with that call. Let him know he needs to get back here where this hen is at. I have called them back but you have to get tough with them. You can tell if he turns and starts back. Get hid and get ready. In my opinion only.


----------



## icefisherman4life

like the guy said earlier, box call, mouth call, and a slate call. practice them alot get familiar. all hooter crow call or gobble call to use as a locater call for preseason scouting. as much as youll want to call them when your scouting leave your calls at home and dont educate em. i shoot 3 1/2 in. #6 2 1/4 oz. out of a xxx choke tube. ive killed birds at 63 yards with it. a blind is nice especially when its raining. alot of the info the guys before me has said is absolutely right. deecoys work sometimes and sometimes they dont and scare the birds away. good luck to ya.


----------

